# Unsafe Ice



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

Went to a farm pond today and the ice was just as thick as it was friday. Start drilling my first hole and halfway through it sounded like the whole pond cracked in half. I couldn't see any cracks though it just made noise. Happened at 2 different ponds. I think it might be from the rain last week and now the water dropped. So i didn't get to ice fish today.


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

Many times ice formed during a snow storm is not good..
I've been told the best ice is formed during a good freeze with no snow added to the equation... I was on Lake Erie 15 or so years ago when we heard a huge cracking sound and watched the ice not only crack but go over itself too...
We took off after that!!!


----------



## goodday (Dec 24, 2004)

Fishin Marshall....ice will make sounds; usualy no need to worry


----------



## pymybob (May 28, 2004)

All that cracking noises is good! That's the lake telling you its making ice. It is probably some of the most unnerving noises you'll ever hear but it is indeed a good thing.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

Ice also cracks when it's releasing pressure thats built up beneath. noises are generally good. also, the heaving of ice isn't always bad either.


----------



## bill_gfish (Apr 5, 2004)

I'd suppose the only true bad cracking noise would be cracking followed by a splashing noise then a gurgling noise. ok not so funny. I almost alway freak out on the cracking, especially with snow cover where ya can't see what the heck is going on around ya.

bill


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

i get a little nervous when walking on ice and it cracks, but usually only early and late ice.


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

i agree with everyone else, the cracking in this case was just a release of all that pressure when you drilled.

water expands when it freezes into ice, that creates a lot of pressure, and when you drilled the holes you allowed some of the pressure to releive itself.

it IS unnerving.

ive never heard melting ice make a peep unless you are falling through it. 

ice thats forming will be noisy due to the pressures.

i would probably just have moved away from the crack and drilled another hole and fished.


----------



## 03zrider (May 17, 2004)

we went to several ponds yesterday and they were all moaning the ice was 4" and totaly clear i would not worry about the cracking sound


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

This morning the ice was 5" and made no noise at all.


----------



## Bigggcountry (Apr 8, 2004)

Ask anyone who has Icefished with me and they will tell you that I like it completly silent when Im walking on the ice.... I know that when you drill holes in a pond the most of the time it will crack the ice. Which is just the pressure being relieved. And when you are sitting there and it cracks it just more ice being made. Take it from a guy that has been thru a time or two, the first thing you will notice before you go thru is the ice bending not cracking. It will feel kinda like you are walking on a tramp o leen. The snow on the ice is only good after you get 4" or so of clear ice. I have been on 2" of crystal clear ice before with no snow ontop of it..... It only took 6 turns with my augher to make a hole...... Funny part about it was the guy I was fishing with was a lil bigger than me and the water would run outa my hole and into his.... Huh Big Daddy!!!!!! Snow acts like an insolator and doesnt let the ice form properly. Weird how something thats cold(snow) can keep something else that cold(the ice)warm...... And last of all Remember NO ICE is safe Ice. That being said Ima go get my bucket and walk out back to my pond and try to catch some of my jumbo gils........

Dan


----------



## ARGEE (Apr 5, 2004)

No Ice Is Safe Ice?i Thought That Was Water...lol...


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Dan! I'm 90% sure I'll be at Long tomorrow night from 7 til 10 or 11 or so. I'm going to stop by there and talk to Tim. 

Next week I'm on from 1-9, so I'll have mornings free. The gills and stuff are on at Mogadore.


----------

